# 568 JD Baler Issue



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a 2014 John Deere 568 round baler that has been causing me a problem.

Every once and a while when I lower the gate after completing and ejecting a finished bale, the bale door OPEN sign stays on the right side of the monitor and a STOP sign appears directly above it, while an alarm goes off. Also on the opposite side of the monitor a image that represents NEAR FULL (a picture of a round bale) appears.

You would think that I am attempting to shut the gate on top of a bale, only the gate has shut completely

I raise and lower the gate several times and all the warnings go away and the DOOR SHUT image appears as normal and away I go.

I just finished baling 30 bales and it happened 3 times this afternoon.

Any ideas???


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If gate latch isn't operating properly this can cause the switch on that side not to make contact. What tractor are you pulling baler with? If hyd flow is low this could cause that problem. When you attempt to close gate does tension roller on top of baler that can be seen from operator's station immediately move or is it slow to move while gate is closing? Have you been regularly greasing fittings(22 a or 22 b) & does rod slide freely up/down in 6 a or 6 b?


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Make sure you don't have any crumbles that prevents the gate fro shutting properly. From time to time mine will not close correctly and i will clean out the crumbles. It will shut fine.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I had the same issues, a year ago, with my John Deere 466 baler. When I went to close the baler, after dumping out the bale, I would hear a loud Bang, the sign, showing the baler was closed, would come on, continue the bale, only getting a few feet, the Stop Sign, would light up, and the Icon, for the baler Open sign, would light up. 
I got out of the tractor, and sure enough, the Latches, to lock the baler, didn't engage. After a few more times of that, a d pulling out the started bale, so I could close the baler ptoperly, when ever I hear that bang, I would just hold the leaver, for controlling the opening, and closing the baler, for a count of 10, I'd continue on to bale, and I never had another issue.


----------

